# Thriller, indian style



## TimoS (Dec 12, 2007)

This is so bad that it's actually almost good 

[yt]LbvP7dT3Dx0[/yt]


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 12, 2007)

TimoS said:


> This is so bad that it's actually almost good


Well can't blame the girl (who was cute by the way) for looking so terrified. Mostly because she was cast in such a gawd-awful production. Her scream at the end was probably at her breaking point.


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 12, 2007)

Given my complete and utter distaste for any of Michael Jackson's music this might actually have been better than the original.


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 12, 2007)

lol...i think i'll stick with the original....


----------



## MBuzzy (Dec 12, 2007)

What on earth are they playing!??


----------



## agemechanic03 (Dec 13, 2007)

I think I agree too, stick with the original. That was just a bad rip.


----------



## Carol (Dec 13, 2007)

1500 Filipino inmates in the Cebuano Provincial Detention and Rehab Center did it better 

[yt]hMnk7lh9M3o[/yt]


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 13, 2007)

Carol, someone should call the UN or something 'cause that's simply human rights violations!:wink:


----------

